
Ask HN: How do you feel about usage statistics collection in Python libraries? - turazi
Reason: I&#x27;m a product manager of a Python open-source project and being able to do this would make it easier to work out how you&#x27;re using features e.g. poor-usage of a feature might mean we&#x27;ve designed it badly or high-usage of our supported plugins might mean we should just natively build the feature into the core library.<p>Optional questions: 
- What would make you feel safer if this feature was implemented? Clear documentation and an easy and direct way of turning it off?
- Do you use products that track your usage?
======
garysahota93
I think as long as there was transparency is how it's implemented, an easy way
to turn it off, and clear documentation as to what you're collecting and how
you collect it (and where it goes), I wouldn't be opposed to it. Open source
projects need to continue innovating and I'm happy to do my part in that
process (especially if I find your library useful). I just want to make sure
I'm not getting taken for granted and you're not doing anything nefarious.

